
9 Years of my homelab history in pictures (Updated from 6 year history) - monstermunch
https://blog.networkprofile.org/9-year-homelab-history-in-pictures/
======
monstermunch
Hopefully this is interesting to some

This is how I made changes to my lab over the years and where I am now. I'll
have to make a post detailing the current specs and uses too, ill link it at
the end soon

I had one that showed 6 years, but a lot of changes have been made

Some of you have probably seen the first set of images from the 6 year update

------
geoffbp
Wow, amazing setup and interesting to see how it evolved over the years!
Thanks for sharing

